# First Cutting cycle with HGH, Clen and T3!



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am thinking of running my first cutting cycle in February. I will be running HGH, Clen and T3

Clen will be ran at 80mcg everyday, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off during the 12 weeks.

T3 will be ran at 25mcg twice a day during the 2 weeks I'm off clen.

Weeks 1-4 5iu eod,

Weeks 5-8 8iu eod,

Weeks 9-12 10iu eod,

Stats:

Height - 5' 10"

Weight - 85kg

Bodyfat - very high? Going to be higher now that Christmas is coming up!

Basically I'm looking for everybody's opinions and advice.

Also I'm thinking of running a log with pics, Would anybody be interested in reading the log?


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Expensive cut mate,

Any reason why you aren't using AAS instead of GH. I don't know much about GH but my gut feeling will be that it will not maintain muscle as well as AAS, given that you are using T3 which is not very muscle sparring.

Hopefully some of the GH gurus will chime in


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Would throw some test in.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Test definitely and Dnp :whistling:


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

id be interested in your results tbh but yh VERY expensive cycle bro, try using test and maybe cycle 2 on 2 of with clen and T3? just a option i guess

but to answer your question mate, id be very interested in some before and after pics or progress pics mate


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Why are you cycling the t3? Run it consistant throughout or 2days on 2 days off to avoid rebound. 2weeks on and 2 weeks off is treading water in my opinion. Receptors and clen is a myth, run it throughout. Or 2days clen 2days t3 etc. Keep the hgh at 5iu a day throughout and run it for a longer duration 5on2off


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Irish [URL=Beast:3677120]Beast:3677120[/URL] said:


> Expensive cut mate,
> 
> Any reason why you aren't using AAS instead of GH. I don't know much about GH but my gut feeling will be that it will not maintain muscle as well as AAS, given that you are using T3 which is not very muscle sparring.
> 
> Hopefully some of the GH gurus will chime in


This is my first cutting cycle. I have used test in my previous cycles. But at the moment I would like to cut to get as ripped as possible. Also I might add test in, if my mum brings me back some from India.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

MA1984 said:


> This is my first cutting cycle. I have used test in my previous cycles. But at the moment I would like to cut to get as ripped as possible. Also I might add test in,* if my mum brings me back some from India*.


Awww mommy bringing you back some naughty things??


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Test definitely and Dnp :whistling:


will you lose much muscle running the dnp on its own?


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

ShaunH101:3678774 said:


> Awww mommy bringing you back some naughty things??


Yep, my mums bringing me pharma test, winstrol, t3 and loads of pct meds


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

did you ever think of adding anavar m8? also what part of n.i do you live in m8?


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

cookie1983:3682034 said:


> did you ever think of adding anavar m8? also what part of n.i do you live in m8?


I live in Belfast near annadale mews


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im also thinking of adding DNP now. I was wondering what dossages I should run of each compound now because of the dnp.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

i wouldnt bank on sticking to 80 mcg per day of clen mate, your body might build up a tolerance and you may have to up the dose, thats from my personal experience, I actually went as far as having a strip per day doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, very stupid of me...


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

cuggster:3733330 said:


> i wouldnt bank on sticking to 80 mcg per day of clen mate, your body might build up a tolerance and you may have to up the dose, thats from my personal experience, I actually went as far as having a strip per day doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, very stupid of me...


Alright, I keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

MA1984 said:
 

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am thinking of running my first cutting cycle in February. I will be running HGH, Clen and T3
> 
> ...


The gh your looking on buying seems really expensive mate as it is, and i have ran Hyge before for 16 weeks it was only the 3rd month where i noticed it working really well (sides like numb hands i had throughout) it takes much longer that ASS to get into your system and noticeably see the differences youd expect to see. don't know much about clen and t3 mate but if you stay on the GH long enough and you manage to get your hands on some decent gear, because i know a lot of fakes kicking about, then you will definitely find what your looking for cutting wize, it did the trick for me in the end and i couldnt of felt any better while i was on the stuff


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

So currently my cycle looks like this:

Weeks 1- 4 HGH 5iu's ed

DNP 250mg ed and 500mg on weekends (using D-Hacks)

Weeks 4-8 HGH 5iu's ed

Clen 120mcg ed

T3 50mcg

It would be great to get some feedback on what I can improve in this cycle. Also I have heard Ausbuilt has ran much higher doses of DNP, What sort of doses did he run?


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> Yep, my mums bringing me pharma test, winstrol, t3 and loads of pct meds


Lol what??!

Tell your ma she can get me some gh aswell! Fellow NI bro.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

davesays said:


> Lol what??!
> 
> Tell your ma she can get me some gh aswell! Fellow NI bro.


X2 lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I want a mum like yours


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

davesays:3733956 said:


> Lol what??!
> 
> Tell your ma she can get me some gh aswell! Fellow NI bro.


GH is very expensive in India. Everything else I so cheap and all pharma grade


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> So currently my cycle looks like this:
> 
> Weeks 1- 4 HGH 5iu's ed
> 
> ...


No offense, but that's a stupid cycle.

If your body fat is "very high", you won't react well to the thermogenics at all. In my experience, whenever I've been 15-20% bodyfat (I'm not saying this is what you are now, I'm just talking from personal experience), clen didn't make a dent. It just made my heart pound and gave me cramps.

I really don't like to be one of those guys who say "You should be looking at your training and diet first!" but seriously... You should be looking at your training and dieting if your bodyfat is "very high".

I really wouldn't even think about following in @ausbuilt footsteps. From what I've gathered, he's been doing this for years, has more sources and citations on hand than Encyclopedia Britannica, and is a big boy anyway who gets monitored when on cycle.

But I believe he was running 1,500mg of DNP at one point... don't quote me on that.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

CunningStunt:3734244 said:


> No offense, but that's a stupid cycle.
> 
> If your body fat is "very high", you won't react well to the thermogenics at all. In my experience, whenever I've been 15-20% bodyfat (I'm not saying this is what you are now, I'm just talking from personal experience), clen didn't make a dent. It just made my heart pound and gave me cramps.
> 
> ...


My bodyfat is between 15-20%. I will be monitored by my doctor so there's no problem there. But I think running DNP for the first month should get me well below 15% bodyfat. The clen is just going to be used to finish up the cycle. At tje moment my goal is to cut to get below 10% bf.

Also my diet at the moment contains 2500 calories, with 300g protein a day from chicken and protein shakes. My whole diet is kept in track by myfitnesspal.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

CunningStunt said:


> No offense, but that's a stupid cycle.
> 
> If your body fat is "very high", you won't react well to the thermogenics at all. In my experience, whenever I've been 15-20% bodyfat (I'm not saying this is what you are now, I'm just talking from personal experience), clen didn't make a dent. It just made my heart pound and gave me cramps.
> 
> ...


mate you've made very good points here, and i agree with them ALL.

OK, 1st, I HAVE run up to 1500mg/day DNP (for 3 days) but I started at 200mg, and built up 200mg every 2-3days- I monitored my in-ear core temperature multiple times through the day, and only increased my dose if i went to 2 days, and had no increase in core temp.

Finally, as I have explained many times, my concerned family thought I would die in my sleep at how horrible and inconsistent my breathing was (with clen!!) when I hit 1000mg/day... at 1500mg/day I was worried myself.... could barely breath walking around the house (never left the house after 1200mg/day).

I did that trial, and a few others and I concluded that the half life is 7-10 hours, not days; becuase if it was longer than 12 hours, I should be dead from exceeding the lethal dose criteria; I also concluded that as long as you're hydrated, your core temp will not run into a fever state, let alone higher (so near impossible to "cook" to death like the yank forums go on about unless you're de-hydrated or in a sauna and the sweat cant evaporate and cool you).

My FINAL CONCLUSION?? high dose DNP is POINTLESS- you don't loose the weight you'd think, because the carb cravings become INSANE....and I mean kill someone taking your fruit or popsicle away from you INSANE....

The BEST weight loss I've achieved on DNP is 200mg/day over 6 weeks, with 100mcg t3 and sibutramine (for carb craving reduction) and ECA (for energy); this is what I hand on heart recommend as being safe and effective for near anyone. If you don't lose substantial weight on this, you're not on a diet...

OP, talking of diet- 2500cal? that's a little high... I dieted on 2300.... if you're on DNP, low carb or keto is ideal.

ALso, if you're under 35, the GH is a waste and makes no diff to your fat loss (besides you need to do intermittent fasting to really benefit from GH fat loss)


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

After taking everyone's view into consideration, I have decided this:

Weeks 1 - 6

DNP 250mg ed and 500mg on weekends

Sibutramine 10mg twice a day

Weeks 6 - 9

Clen 120mcg ed but will increase dose as I go along

T3 50mcg ed

Diet will be 2000 calories with 350g protein coming from protein shakes, eggs, chicken and fish. Everything will be accounted for in my fitnesspal

Training:

3 day split

3 days HIIT

I will post up a log when I start the cycle


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> After taking everyone's view into consideration, I have decided this:
> 
> Weeks 1 - 6
> 
> ...


there are a few things; HIT is not recommended on DNP... but I guess you can give it a go :lol:

There is NO advantage to running 500mg DNP on the weekend. I would run 100mcg T3.

For reference as to why on BOTH the above points, have a read of the most recent patent application for the use of DNP as an obesity treatment:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf

you are better of running a low dose for longer; the original 1930s studies by Cutter & Tainting looked at 100,000 people using DNP for weightloss- the dose was 100mg/day...


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> there are a few things; HIT is not recommended on DNP... but I guess you can give it a go :lol:
> 
> There is NO advantage to running 500mg DNP on the weekend. I would run 100mcg T3.
> 
> ...


Weeks 1 - 6

DNP 250mg ed

Sibutramine 10mg twice a day

Weeks 6 - 9

Clen 120mcg ed but will increase dose as I go along

T3 100mcg ed

That was a very interesting article. But most of the people in the article were extremely obese. I don't think I will need to lose as much weight as the guys in the article. Also why wont HIIT be possible while running DNP. Finally what else would you recommend to lose fat quickly. At the moment I am just trying to get a good physique.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

You are not that fat anyway considering your weight and height. Do a normal test e 750mg/week cycle for 12 weeks and chuck in T3 in the last 4 when you add good cardio. You'll be ok.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> there are a few things; HIT is not recommended on DNP... but I guess you can give it a go :lol:
> 
> There is NO advantage to running 500mg DNP on the weekend. I would run 100mcg T3.
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt - I am 13% bodyfat, 5"11 and weigh 13 stone 4 lbs. Having browsed this forum for a couple of months I am very keen on starting my first cycle as of the new year. I am not looking to blow out but instead achieve a ripped physique while increasing lean muscle mass throughout. My diet is on point. Just wondering if you could propose a couple of cycle options along with dosages and PCT options for a first timer  thanks.


----------

